# Knit Radar/Leader Advice Needed.



## Moira Palmer (Mar 7, 2012)

I have spotted an Empisal Knitmaster Knit Radar on Ebay. It's a KR6. Does anyone know which KM it can be used on? Is it suitable for all gauges of Knitmaster machines?
Thanks for your help. Moira


----------



## susieknitter (Jul 14, 2011)

I have the Knitmaster Knit Radar KR6. I have used it on all the Knitmaster/Silver Reed standard gauge machines that I have got/had. I'm not sure if you can use it on the chunky machines. 
You can't get any new rulers now, so I would make sure that they are with the one that you are looking at.


----------



## Moira Palmer (Mar 7, 2012)

Thanks Susie - I'll look into that.



susieknitter said:


> I have the Knitmaster Knit Radar KR6. I have used it on all the Knitmaster/Silver Reed standard gauge machines that I have got/had. I'm not sure if you can use it on the chunky machines.
> You can't get any new rulers now, so I would make sure that they are with the one that you are looking at.


----------



## hobbyknitter (May 7, 2011)

I have the KR6 and can use that on my standard, mid or bulky Studio machines. Not the LK machines as those need the newer KR10 or above, one that hooks into the counter, where the manual radar's are more for the metal bed machines. Although I did get myself the RC15 I think it is that I can now use the KR10 on the 3 metal bed machines as well. But as mentioned you do need to have the scale rules that will go to the bulky as well as the standard. There is a way that one can use the standard scale rules on the bulky but may be too much work on it. I bet you can find those scale rules around, I know that Needle Tek in Washington State here in the United States has them, at least last time I talked with them. If you have any Silver Reed dealers or a place that works on the different machines over your way, check with them before ordering from across the pond.


----------



## susieknitter (Jul 14, 2011)

hobbyknitter said:


> I have the KR6 and can use that on my standard, mid or bulky Studio machines. Not the LK machines as those need the newer KR10 or above, one that hooks into the counter, where the manual radar's are more for the metal bed machines. Although I did get myself the RC15 I think it is that I can now use the KR10 on the 3 metal bed machines as well. But as mentioned you do need to have the scale rules that will go to the bulky as well as the standard. There is a way that one can use the standard scale rules on the bulky but may be too much work on it. I bet you can find those scale rules around, I know that Needle Tek in Washington State here in the United States has them, at least last time I talked with them. If you have any Silver Reed dealers or a place that works on the different machines over your way, check with them before ordering from across the pond.


My knit radar is in the loft and it is sometime since I used it.
With the Brothers Knitleader you have to measure what 40 stitches is in CM. You also have to use the different stitch scale rulers on a chunky/bulky machine. 
Because the knit Radar works things out differently in the fact that with this you use the green ruler to measure 40st stitches and it converts to stitches per 4"/10cm then am I right in saying that you use the blue ruler when you are knitting on the chunky/bulky machine and then this does the same? If I am right then surely you use the same stitch scale rulers no matter what gauge of machine you are using, you just need the green and blue rulers to measure your different swatches and these you can still get. As I have said I have never used mine on a chunky machine but I do have the green and blue rulers and were under the impression that the blue was for a chunky machine.


----------



## knitwitch36 (Oct 1, 2011)

the kr6 fits machine numbered 321 323 324 329 sk580 260 270.Hope this helps.Barbara


----------



## Moira Palmer (Mar 7, 2012)

Thanks Barbara!



knitwitch36 said:


> the kr6 fits machine numbered 321 323 324 329 sk580 260 270.Hope this helps.Barbara


----------



## Moira Palmer (Mar 7, 2012)

Thanks for your help.



susieknitter said:


> hobbyknitter said:
> 
> 
> > I have the KR6 and can use that on my standard, mid or bulky Studio machines. Not the LK machines as those need the newer KR10 or above, one that hooks into the counter, where the manual radar's are more for the metal bed machines. Although I did get myself the RC15 I think it is that I can now use the KR10 on the 3 metal bed machines as well. But as mentioned you do need to have the scale rules that will go to the bulky as well as the standard. There is a way that one can use the standard scale rules on the bulky but may be too much work on it. I bet you can find those scale rules around, I know that Needle Tek in Washington State here in the United States has them, at least last time I talked with them. If you have any Silver Reed dealers or a place that works on the different machines over your way, check with them before ordering from across the pond.
> ...


----------



## Moira Palmer (Mar 7, 2012)

Thanks for your advice - I'll check it has the scale rulers.



hobbyknitter said:


> I have the KR6 and can use that on my standard, mid or bulky Studio machines. Not the LK machines as those need the newer KR10 or above, one that hooks into the counter, where the manual radar's are more for the metal bed machines. Although I did get myself the RC15 I think it is that I can now use the KR10 on the 3 metal bed machines as well. But as mentioned you do need to have the scale rules that will go to the bulky as well as the standard. There is a way that one can use the standard scale rules on the bulky but may be too much work on it. I bet you can find those scale rules around, I know that Needle Tek in Washington State here in the United States has them, at least last time I talked with them. If you have any Silver Reed dealers or a place that works on the different machines over your way, check with them before ordering from across the pond.


----------



## 30Knitter (Apr 9, 2012)

susieknitter said:


> hobbyknitter said:
> 
> 
> > I have the KR6 and can use that on my standard, mid or bulky Studio machines. Not the LK machines as those need the newer KR10 or above, one that hooks into the counter, where the manual radar's are more for the metal bed machines. Although I did get myself the RC15 I think it is that I can now use the KR10 on the 3 metal bed machines as well. But as mentioned you do need to have the scale rules that will go to the bulky as well as the standard. There is a way that one can use the standard scale rules on the bulky but may be too much work on it. I bet you can find those scale rules around, I know that Needle Tek in Washington State here in the United States has them, at least last time I talked with them. If you have any Silver Reed dealers or a place that works on the different machines over your way, check with them before ordering from across the pond.
> ...


Green stick ruler was made to measure a standard gauge swatch (40 stitches, 60 rows), the yellow ruler was for the mid-gauge (30 stitches, ? rows - I have to look up), and blue stick for bulky (20 stitches, 30 rows). Color sticks were made to use with stitch rulers. For the KR10/11 there is a row counter that work with it and will replace manual row counter. It plugs in and trips the same as the manual charting devices.
I have KR116 - Brother/KnitKing charter and KR10 which I have used on all my machines. The KR10 can also work with hand knitters. I have used my KR10 with all my machines - Studio/Brother/KnitKing. Just a matter of perspective.


----------



## Moira Palmer (Mar 7, 2012)

Thanks for explaining that to me. Moira



30Knitter said:


> susieknitter said:
> 
> 
> > hobbyknitter said:
> ...


----------



## 30Knitter (Apr 9, 2012)

Moira, you can get information regarding Knit Radar from ClearWaterKnits.com. There are lessons there for the Knit Radar. If you need more information please let me know. I've used one for years. When I have problems with the computer software, I always fall back on my knitleader or radar. I like images (schematics) more than written instructions. If you have the techniques - cast on, cast off, increase and decrease, etc. Then there is not any problem with the knitleader.


----------



## Moira Palmer (Mar 7, 2012)

Thank you - I'll take a look at that website as I know nothing about using a radar/leader. Moira



30Knitter said:


> Moira, you can get information regarding Knit Radar from ClearWaterKnits.com. There are lessons there for the Knit Radar. If you need more information please let me know. I've used one for years. When I have problems with the computer software, I always fall back on my knitleader or radar. I like images (schematics) more than written instructions. If you have the techniques - cast on, cast off, increase and decrease, etc. Then there is not any problem with the knitleader.


----------



## Moira Palmer (Mar 7, 2012)

I missed the end of the auction on Ebay so I did not get the knit radar.
Thanks to everyone for your help.
Moira


----------

